
Beyond antibiotics: 'PPMOs' offer new approach to bacterial infection - tocomment
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/10/131015134922.htm
======
tocomment
Sounds promising. Can anyone tell how the delivery into bacterial cells works?
Wouldn't this also affect the human cells?

